# Unknown pepsi bottle identification mark



## hiresman1895 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I bought a 1944 pepsi paper label bottle, with a Cananda paper label on it. I have a drawing & a crude pic of bottle.  So I drew a pic of the bottom of bottle. I'm trying to find out what bottle manufacturer made the bottle, & where it is from. I have not seen this mark or symbol before, so if anyone knows what it is I would thank you very much to find out!Thanks, hiresman1895


----------



## 2find4me (Mar 24, 2014)

Is this what your bottle looks like? HERE


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 25, 2014)

Toulouse reports a similar mark in a square as Vidrio Fenicia Bogota Colombia.That's all I come up with.


----------



## hiresman1895 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi 2find4me, it is not an acl bottle, that style bottle only paper label. The mark looks like 2 inverted L, with a little line in the middle. It looks just like I wrote it down. I have spent hours looking through a magnifying glass trying to figure out the shape. There is no other anything around it. Thanks


----------



## nostalgia (Mar 25, 2014)

Do you have a picture of the labels?  I'm curious as to where it came from Canada.


----------



## hiresman1895 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi no stalgia, the paper label is the red,white, & blue double dot oval, like the acl painted label. It does not have an upper label. It says Pepsi-Cola Company Of Canada Ltd, Outremont - Que - Canada. It is a 12 0z bottle.I have other upper Canada labels that say Bottled By Starlite Bottlers, Saskatoon, Sask.Unless the mark is an S, & it stands for Starlite Bottlers, or Saskatoon? Thanks


----------



## nostalgia (Mar 25, 2014)

hiresman1895 said:
			
		

> Unless the mark is an S, & it stands for Starlite Bottlers, or Saskatoon?


 You mean the symbol on the base of the bottle at the top of this thread?  Not Canadian for sure. Here are the labels of the Starlite Bottlers in Saskatoon:


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 25, 2014)

I scanned this image from Julian Toulouse's 1972 book "Bottle Makers And Their Marks" and is the one that cow's mentioned. It is the only mark in the entire book that even comes close to the one in question. For a future reference here is a link that contains numerous glass maker marks from Europe. But the one in question is not shown! http://www.great-glass.co.uk/glass%20notes/marka-c.htm


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 25, 2014)

And here's the patent for the Pepsi Cola bottle *120,277 * ...


----------



## hiresman1895 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi everyone, the lower label is the one on the bottle, there is no upper label. I just happen to have a upper label from a previous purchase. Thanks sodapopbob for the info. I tried looking in the other forum but it is all french.-ThanksAs you can see from the pic on top, that's as good as I can get it. If anyone comes up with something, please let us all know. Thanks everyone for trying to help.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 25, 2014)

This is just a guess, but the 442 might be for either 1942 or 1944 and possibly for April of 1942 ???


----------

